# Cucumber Salad TNT



## kadesma (Jun 3, 2010)

I love cucumbers and am always looking for ways to fix them. Here is new one we just tried.
I took 3 English cukes peeled then sliced, you can seed them if you want. 2 stems of Oregano stems removed, added about 1/ 2 cup crumbled Feta and toasted 1/4 of a cup of pine nuts freshly ground black pepper. To this we made a dressing of 1 minced shallot in serving bowl,1/4 cup evoo,red wine vinegar, 1/4 tea kosher salt,Mix well and enjoy... Great in a sub roll no meat just veggies...
kadesma


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jun 3, 2010)

Mm Mm sounds good!


----------



## spork (Jun 3, 2010)

I love cucumbers, too.  If you dislike them (because of sad salad bars), try the English and try the Japanese.  Use good vinegar.  And google the classic cucumber sandwich, a great summer lunch, if *kades* hasn't convince you.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 3, 2010)

spork said:


> I love cucumbers, too.  If you dislike them (because of sad salad bars), try the English and try the Japanese.  Use good vinegar.  And google the classic cucumber sandwich, a great summer lunch, if *kades* hasn't convince you.


Thanks Spork, another great cucmber is the Armenian, no peeling no seeding just wash and eat
kades


----------



## kadesma (Jun 3, 2010)

getoutamykitchen said:


> Mm Mm sounds good!


If you like cucumbers, you'll love this.
kades


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jun 3, 2010)

Love em'


----------



## Nadia_ (Nov 14, 2010)

This sounds really great!  Can someone please tell me the differences in the variety of cucumbers?  
I realize this is an old thread, but being new to this site, I'm browsing older threads as well as the newer ones, as I don't want to miss out on a great recipe.  Thanks!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 14, 2010)

Nadia_ said:


> This sounds really great!  Can someone please tell me the differences in the variety of cucumbers?
> I realize this is an old thread, but being new to this site, I'm browsing older threads as well as the newer ones, as I don't want to miss out on a great recipe.  Thanks!


There are several types of cucumbers my favorite being Armeianan I can be eaten as is skin and all then there are the waxed cuckes that need to be peeled, lemon cukes small round burpless all are great incluuuuuuuding small pickling cukes to pickle.
kadesma


----------



## Nadia_ (Nov 14, 2010)

kadesma said:


> There are several types of cucumbers my favorite being Armeianan I can be eaten as is skin and all then there are the waxed cuckes that need to be peeled, lemon cukes small round burpless all are great incluuuuuuuding small pickling cukes to pickle.
> kadesma


 
Thanks for the information.  I never realized there were so many types of cucumbers.  I love cucumbers!  I will have to be on the lookout for different varieties.


----------



## babetoo (Nov 14, 2010)

my deceased brother in law used to make a tasty cucumber salad. it involved cucumber and onion and i think sour cream. can never duplicate the seasonings. anyone have ideas?


----------



## sarah (Nov 15, 2010)

sounds really good!!! yum!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 15, 2010)

babe, that sounds a lot like an eastern european cuke salad called mizeria.

i have to run right now, but i'll post recipes tomorrow.

kads, great recipe, thanks!!! 

copied and saved. i think i might try subbing thyme for the oregano since i have it in abundance in the herb garden.


----------



## licia (Nov 15, 2010)

CJ, I think the one you mention is what (in the South) we call pickling or salad cucumbers. They are always small - not more than about 5 inches and have little tiny prickly feeling on the skin.  I slice them with my mandolin and use them in every kind of salad - also in a sandwich. The only problem is they must be used right away - don't have much of a fridge life. Luckily everyone in my family loves them, especially our grandson who is here quite a bit.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 15, 2010)

licia said:


> CJ, I think the one you mention is what (in the South) we call pickling or salad cucumbers. They are always small - not more than about 5 inches and have little tiny prickly feeling on the skin.  I slice them with my mandolin and use them in every kind of salad - also in a sandwich. The only problem is they must be used right away - don't have much of a fridge life. Luckily everyone in my family loves them, especially our grandson who is here quite a bit.


Illl have to give those a try. They are in the store all the time.Thanks licia
cj


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 15, 2010)

babetoo said:


> my deceased brother in law used to make a tasty cucumber salad. it involved cucumber and onion and i think sour cream. can never duplicate the seasonings. anyone have ideas?


 
Dill would be my first choice with those ingredients


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 15, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> Dill would be my first choice with those ingredients



I don't have one with sour cream, but I make one with slice cucumbers, a small white onion sliced in rings, a teaspoon of dill, a cup of white vinegar and 3/4 cup of sugar.  (Add vinegar and sugar until the cucumbers are covered.)  Let it set overnight.  The salad is crisp, tangy, and refreshing.  

~Kathleen


----------



## kadesma (Nov 15, 2010)

KathleenA said:


> I don't have one with sour cream, but I make one with slice cucumbers, a small white onion sliced in rings, a teaspoon of dill, a cup of white vinegar and 3/4 cup of sugar.  (Add vinegar and sugar until the cucumbers are covered.)  Let it set overnight.  The salad is crisp, tangy, and refreshing.
> 
> ~Kathleen


This is how I make cucumber slices for my son heat the vinegar and sugar to a boil, add celery salt tumerick, mustard seed as well pour over pickle slices let sit 5 min cover refrigerate overnight dig in
kades


----------



## babetoo (Nov 15, 2010)

buckytom said:


> babe, that sounds a lot like an eastern european cuke salad called mizeria.
> 
> i have to run right now, but i'll post recipes tomorrow.
> 
> ...


 

found a recipe on line and ordered the cukes and stuff to make it. grocery del. tomorrow. looking forward to it.


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 15, 2010)

kadesma said:


> This is how I make cucumber slices for my son heat the vinegar and sugar to a boil, add celery salt tumerick, mustard seed as well pour over pickle slices let sit 5 min cover refrigerate overnight dig in
> kades



My grandmother called them "summer pickles".  I'm not sure how long they would last because they go too fast to tell around here.  I don't boil the vinegar and sugar but the sugar does dissolve overnight.  When you boil it, are the cucumbers still crisp?

~Kathleen


----------



## kadesma (Nov 15, 2010)

KathleenA said:


> My grandmother called them "summer pickles".  I'm not sure how long they would last because they go too fast to tell around here.  I don't boil the vinegar and sugar but the sugar does dissolve overnight.  When you boil it, are the cucumbers still crisp?
> 
> ~Kathleen


yes they are and so good, and easy
kades


----------



## licia (Nov 16, 2010)

I think the half sour pickles can be made with the salad cucumbers. I think we talked about that on a forum in ages past, but I never made them. I think I could eat a jar of them by myself.


----------



## moltogordo (Dec 20, 2010)

There's also the traditional Polish way of slicing the cukes, salting them, draining them, and preparing the salted slices with vinegar, sugar and dill weed. Simple and delicious.


----------



## Claire (Dec 20, 2010)

How funny.  My usual first course on Thanksgiving is a very vinegar-y, thin-sliced cuke salad topped with a few shrimp.  Well, this year one of my guests was supposed to show with red cabbage side dish, and showed with a salad, to include sliced cucumbers.  So I shelved my salad, and fed the shrimp to our favorite feral kitty.  Then one guest showed up and asked where my great salad was.  This guest could care less about the shrimp, so I just pulled out the bowl of marinaded, thin-sliced cucumbers.  (Yes, salted and drained, rinsed, then dressed).  I've had versions of this both Asian and Germanic and it is always a huge hit.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 20, 2010)

moltogordo said:


> There's also the traditional Polish way of slicing the cukes, salting them, draining them, and preparing the salted slices with vinegar, sugar and dill weed. Simple and delicious.



Polish? I guess it's Baltic, because that's how Danes do it. BTW, it keeps in the fridge for weeks and it's great as a garnish for open faced sandwiches.


----------



## PattY1 (Dec 20, 2010)

babetoo said:


> my deceased brother in law used to make a tasty cucumber salad. it involved cucumber and onion and i think sour cream. can never duplicate the seasonings. anyone have ideas?



Here is one I like.

Dilly Cucumber Salad

3/4 cups sour cream
1 small clove garlic, crushed
1 teaspoon sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon dried dill weed
2 medium Cucumbers thinly sliced

Mix sour cream, garlic, sugar, salt and dill weed. Stir in cucumbers. Dress right before serving.  6 servings.

When I was first placed on a restricted salt diet I tried it with no salt. It Really needs salt to balance the sugar. You can try to lower that amount to suit your tastes or diet.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks, Patty1.  I've been looking for this receipe.  A friend of mine lost weight and said she snacked on cucumbers in vinegar.  It sounded good to me, but I never had a recipe to try that sounded good.

Copied, pasted and printed.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 26, 2010)

PattY1 said:


> Here is one I like.
> 
> Dilly Cucumber Salad
> 
> ...



This recipe sounds really good to me too.  Unfortunately, I don't have sour cream or even cream cheese.

I did buy the cukes, peeled and sliced them thin, and put into a container with a healthy sprinkle of Balsamic Vinegar.  I do have a little dill left. I'll add the sugar before I go to bed.


----------

